# Dedicated Ram



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2016)

hello vpsboard may I ask if how can this be true? https://lowendbox.com/blog/yes-you-can-run-18-static-sites-on-a-64mb-link-1-vps/ and I inspect the site and he is using Xen 64mb dedicated ram . Does it mean my VPS with 512mb ram (KVM) is having more ram than what he have on the article? is dedicated ram more powerful than just a ram ?


----------



## TechVM (Aug 5, 2016)

Big Boss said:


> hello vpsboard may I ask if how can this be true? https://lowendbox.com/blog/yes-you-can-run-18-static-sites-on-a-64mb-link-1-vps/ and I inspect the site and he is using Xen 64mb dedicated ram . Does it mean my VPS with 512mb ram (KVM) is having more ram than what he have on the article? is dedicated ram more powerful than just a ram ?



There are three "types" of RAM with VPS allocations.  


*Dedicated* RAM is JUST that, RAM that you can use *whenever/however you like*. A VPS containing 1GB of dedicated RAM means *you can have up to 1GB of usage with no "slow down"* (assuming you're not trying to use more RAM, CPU is fine, and etc) 


*Burstable* RAM is a "grey" area of RAM allocation as it hard to estimate just how much of this is at your "disposal". BASICALLY the VPS provider set up a separate "pool"  of RAM just for this purpose. Then whenever the *machine is underloaded this pool may be "drained" by ALL the VPSes on it*. BUT not only it is *shared among other VPSes you will also be limited* by it. For example a VPS that have 1GB RAM and 2GB Burstable means you have 1GB "rain or shine" and 2GB "*at best*". 


The last one is *not located at RAM at all* but somewhat confused referred as  "SWAP" or "Paged" _RAM_. These allocations are basically *a LOT slower (Even if decent SSDs are used for these allocations)* than "native" RAM. Nothing "bad" *having a bit of this at your disposal as some processes can "offload" to this and still operate just fine*. However some CRAP provider saying you get 256MB RAM and 8GB of "SWAP/Paged _RAM_" is *not going to get you any real "mileages"*.


The "short version" is try to stay away from Burstable and spend your good money on dedicated RAM.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2016)

my plan doesn't say it is burstable so its safe? I'm just intrigue about the article and if he can do that on a 64mb dedicated ram then I can put more than 18 static site on my 512mb?


----------



## TechVM (Aug 5, 2016)

Big Boss said:


> my plan doesn't say it is burstable so its safe? I'm just intrigue about the article and if he can do that on a 64mb dedicated ram then I can put more than 18 static site on my 512mb?



Yes you SHOULD be getting dedicated RAM if nothing is stated otherwise and you're actually paying for it as well (*don't expect dedicated RAM at less than $3/GB or similar pricing*).  


The load that your 512MB RAM VPS can take "on" depends on *other factors beside the mere MBs that you have*... 


*CPU, drive(s) configurations, disk I/O, and allocation of the mentioned things* all plays in the *determination of how much "strain" your VPS can take*.  


Oh and of course *the sites/optimization steps you take within the VPS and websites* will make your "*mileages varies*" as well.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2016)

TechVM said:


> Yes you SHOULD be getting dedicated RAM if nothing is stated otherwise and you're actually paying for it as well (*don't expect dedicated RAM at less than $3/GB or similar pricing*).
> 
> 
> The load that your 512MB RAM VPS can take "on" depends on *other factors beside the mere MBs that you have*...
> ...



I hope I'm getting dedicated RAM . Actually its a 5$ Linux KVM . Thanks for answering my question you help me alot .


----------



## vampireJ (Aug 5, 2016)

It is an old old article and obviously leb is no longer hosted on that few ram


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2016)

vampireJ said:


> It is an old old article and obviously leb is no longer hosted on that few ram



yes it is old and obviously it is not hosted on a ram such small like that .


----------



## TechVM (Aug 5, 2016)

Big Boss said:


> I hope I'm getting dedicated RAM . Actually its a 5$ Linux KVM . Thanks for answering my question you help me alot .



No problems! For that price I would expect it to be 100% dedicated as well.


----------

